# Dorsche und Heringsöl



## FrankHB (14. Februar 2004)

Moin

Wenn die Dorsche auf nichts beissen wollen, kommt einem schon ab und zu mal der Gedanke, was Neues auzuprobieren, aber dann auch dazu stehen, wenn es nun wirklich nicht geklappt hat.

Kann man eigentlich nur draus lernen.

Ich hatte die Idee beim langsamen driften auf der Ostsee die Dorsche mit Heringsöl zu locken. Hört sich doch gar nicht schlecht an.

Also besorgte ich mir im Großhandel ein paar Liter Dosen Heringsöl, dann von einer hübschen Krankenschwester ein paar Infusionsdosierschläuche ( kennt ihr bestimmt, ist der Schlauch der aus dem Tropf herauskommt und einen Regler zur Dosierung der Tropfmenge hat).

Deckel an einer Cola-Plastikflasche aufgebohrt, Schlauch hinein, Heringsöl in Colaflasche und wie einen Tropf am Geräteträger aufgehängt.
Dann den Schlauch verlängert, dass er ca 1 Meter tief in das Wasser geht. Pilker zum beschweren ran gemacht, Dosierung eingestellt, sodass es schön durchtropfte und auf die großen Dorsche gewartet#a gewartet...........

Meine Freunde mit ihren Booten, die etwas weiter von mir weg waren,  haben alle gut gefangen, nur ich nicht.

Habe ja immer noch an die Sache geglaubt, aber nach 3 Tagen und nicht einem Dorsch weit und breit, habe ich eingesehen, dass das eine Schuss in den Ofen war.

Alles wieder auf normal umgestellt und gereinigt und siehe da, der Dorsch kam auch wieder.

Nun bin ich eine Erfahrung reicher.
:q 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Februar 2004)

Is doch ok, nur durch solche selbstversuche kann man lernen. Danke für die Info! Ich hatte es mal mit Lebertran (Codleveroil) versucht so wie es für Rubby Dubby verwendet wird. Das war auch nicht der Bringer.


----------



## Nordlicht (14. Februar 2004)

ich habe es auch mehrmals im fehmarn-sund mit "duftsäcken" probiert, aber das ich mehr wie die anderen gefangen habe kann ich nicht behaupten.
ich denke das ist es was angeln so vielfältig macht...man kommt immer wieder auf neue gedanken was man als nächstes anstellen könnte.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (16. Februar 2004)

Mit gekauften Fischölen habe ich allerdings auch nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Mit zerhackten Heringsabfällen, die ich mit Sand(Beschwerung ) eingefroren habe, habe ich bisher gut Plattfische und Dorsche beim Naturköderfischen gefangen vom BB. Zum Aalangeln funktioniert das auch super im Süßwasser, dazu braucht man nicht unbedingt Heringe, Brassen reichen da aus! Allerdings lockt man erst die Krebse an und das zieht die Aale an. Wenn ich Zeit habe, mache ich das fast nur noch beim Aalangeln! Vom BB ist das eine ganz schöne Schweinerei und stinken tut es!


----------



## rudi.r (16. Februar 2004)

Habe an einem "toten" Tag meine Naturködermontage in Norge mit Heringsöl geimpft und so zwei Leng gefangen. Keine Riesen, aber alle anderen gingen Schneider aus. Funktionierte aber auch nur an diesem Tag. Versuch macht (manchmal) kluch...


----------

